# Chorizo?



## SizzlininIN (Mar 30, 2005)

Today was my first experience eating this and I love it.  The flavor reminded me of Tamales though.  Do tamales contain this meat?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2005)

do you mean chorizo, the dry cured spanish sausage?


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 30, 2005)

Tamales can contain a little chorizo, but they generally do not.  At least in my experience.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 30, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> do you mean chorizo, the dry cured spanish sausage?


 
probably the uncured mexican kind?


----------



## auntdot (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes Jennyma, there are the Mexican and Spanish varieties.

I sorta prefer the Mexican variety, which we can get, because it of its texture and the spices that are usually included.

Have not been in Mexico for many years, but the tamales I used to have there did not seem to be made from chorizo.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 31, 2005)

Thats it Bucky .....Chorizo. I plan to experiment with this now that I've discovered I love it.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lugaru (Mar 31, 2005)

What reminded you of the tamales is that many tamales use Guajillo peppers to season the meat inside, which is a very flavorful and aromatic pepper. 

Chorizo (the mexican variety as stated) is defined by being raw (uncured) having guajillo and vinagre in it. My favorite uses is to fry it up and put it in quesadillas, to fry some with diced potatoes and make burritos or as "seasoning" for refried beans.


----------



## Raine (Mar 31, 2005)

*Chorizo*

Chorizo


1 pound pork loin
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons vinegar
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 teaspoon kosher (coarse) salt
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/4 teaspoon cumin powder

This is one of the few sausages that uses LEAN pork.

Grind pork into hamburger-like consistency.

Mix all ingredients into pork.

It is VERY important to let this sit overnight so the spices and vinegar blend into the meat.

Cover and place in refrigerator overnight.

This is best just crumbled and pan fried for various Mexican recipes.....tacos, enchilada, tamales, etc.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 1, 2005)

Lugaru..........thats what I used it it..... quesadillas.  Thanks Rainee for the recipe!


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 1, 2005)

Sizz, I just posted a recipe for chorizo and kale soup here
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?p=101322#post101322

It's easy and really delicious.  The kale makes it extra-healthy, too!


----------



## jennyema (Apr 1, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Sizz, I just posted a recipe for chorizo and kale soup here
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?p=101322#post101322
> 
> It's easy and really delicious. The kale makes it extra-healthy, too!


 

But don't use the uncured mexican kind in it (the loose ground meat kind). You'll be quite sorry.

What you really need is cured Chourico (pronounced "cherize," I think) or Linguica . http://www.amarals.com/


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 1, 2005)

Good point, jennyema--it's the cured kind you need.  The meat department in our grocery store carries it on a regular basis.  It's usually tucked in with the sausages.  Hopefully you can find it there.


----------



## kleenex (Apr 2, 2005)

How about creating a green Chorizo.

Use mainly Publanos, tomatillo's, green onion's, garlic, salt, basil, and you can throw in a little pork.

It might even taste great with some green leafy lettuce in it.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone!  I'm not sure what I bought exactly then?  It was a long link of meat........the shape of a long, thin sausage.  It say Chorizo and something else alongside it but I don't recall what that was.  I was just so surprised when I saw it I snatched it up.  Some of my stores are finally venturing out and carrying ingredients I'd only heard of but never tried so I'm enjoying the new experiences so far.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 6, 2005)

Better check ingredients of mexican raw chorizo it has alot of nasty little thing  in it like glands etc.Tastes great anyway.


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 6, 2005)

kleenex said:
			
		

> How about creating a green Chorizo.
> 
> Use mainly Publanos, tomatillo's, green onion's, garlic, salt, basil, and you can throw in a little pork.
> 
> It might even taste great with some green leafy lettuce in it.




That's crazy.. and super awesome. I need to give it a try. Some time next week I'll fix up a batch and post the recipy if it works out for me, which I dont see why it shouldent.


----------



## kleenex (Apr 7, 2005)

Well Lugaru you can find Green Chorizo in Mexico.


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 7, 2005)

Hmm... was not aware of that. It's search engine time!

Thanks for the heads up though...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 8, 2005)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww Jpmcgrew..........why'd you have to go and tell me a thing like that


----------



## kleenex (Apr 8, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww Jpmcgrew..........why'd you have to go and tell me a thing like that



hehehehahahaaaaaa


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 8, 2005)

Im sorry! How ever you still need to  check the ingredients on back of package some brands have less gunk then others and its really what your willing to eat.Im not saying its a bad thing I just can not do it myself ,kinda along that menudo thing.However again I must say Mexican chorizo is loaded with flavor.Its pretty easy to humor our taste prejudices in America.


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't loke it.....would rather have pepperoni.


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 8, 2005)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I don't loke it.....would rather have pepperoni.




Well here's the deal... the spanish cured stuff is like bad pepperoni so I honestly dont blame you. The Mexican (especially northern) is more like finely ground meat with vinager, peppers and all that. This you may or may not like but it's very difficult to compare to pepperoni, so if you havent tried it I recomend the experience. 

I often "cheat" the flavor by just mixing the ingredients listed above. You really dont need the "sausage casing" since chorizo is almost always crumbled in mexican cooking.


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 8, 2005)

Lugaru said:
			
		

> Well here's the deal... the spanish cured stuff is like bad pepperoni so I honestly dont blame you. The Mexican (especially northern) is more like finely ground meat with vinager, peppers and all that. This you may or may not like but it's very difficult to compare to pepperoni, so if you havent tried it I recomend the experience.
> 
> I often "cheat" the flavor by just mixing the ingredients listed above. You really dont need the "sausage casing" since chorizo is almost always crumbled in mexican cooking.


 
Got a recipe?


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 8, 2005)

I would probably do it this way:

1 pound of meat (finely shredded pork but ground meat, even beef... is acceptable given how spiced it is). 

Im trying to figure out a good chilli substitute so Im guessing chilli powder will do. Anything that's pure, odorous and red. Use LOTS of it. From your posts though I've figured you know your way around a pepper so If you can get guajillo peppers that's the exact thing. 

1/4 cup of vinager. 

about 4 tooths, toes or whatever of garlic. Mashed. 

And... that's it. If you see the need you can add a little fat depending on what meat you are using. Either way I would suggest food processing everything together and at this point they can be stuffed into some intestine (or any other sausage wrappers). Of course no one has the time for this so I recomend just tupperware it for a while so the flavors sink in and fry it up. 

Best uses is fried with eggs, in burritos with chopped potatoes and as filler for a quesadilla. As it has a lot of flavor and color you dont need much...


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 9, 2005)

Thankyou very much. I will try that very soon. I will try burritos withg the sausage and beans.


----------



## luvs (Apr 9, 2005)

here, bang. rainee posted this on page 1 of this thread.



Chorizo


1 pound pork loin
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons vinegar
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 teaspoon kosher (coarse) salt
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/4 teaspoon cumin powder

This is one of the few sausages that uses LEAN pork.

Grind pork into hamburger-like consistency.

Mix all ingredients into pork.

It is VERY important to let this sit overnight so the spices and vinegar blend into the meat.

Cover and place in refrigerator overnight.


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 9, 2005)

Thankyou sweetie. Smooches


----------



## luvs (Apr 9, 2005)

you're welcome, bang.


----------



## tweedee (Apr 10, 2005)

Chorizo is very good fried with scrambled eggs.

First fry the chorizo in a little oil and then mix in the scrambled eggs and continue to fry until done. Try rolling this mixture into a flour tortilla for a burrito.


----------



## rocio (Apr 10, 2005)

Tamales and Chorizo have pork meat but the way it is prepared is very different. 
I'm mexican, if you want the real recipes I could e-mail them to you.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 17, 2006)

How would you, anyone, use this in quisadillas{sp}?


----------



## GB (Jan 17, 2006)

I would dice it up real small and add it in.


----------



## Shunka (Jan 17, 2006)

rocio, I would be interested in your recipes.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 17, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Better check ingredients of mexican raw chorizo it has alot of nasty little thing  in it like glands etc.Tastes great anyway.



Honestly, if your squeamish about these kind of things, you should stay away from commercial "ground beef", all sausages, hot dogs, spam, etc.

Someone mentioned frying up some Chorizo with potatoes and using that for a filling.  I also liked the idea about frying Chorizo and adding eggs for breakfast burritoes.  I may combine both ideas here soon and give it a whirl.


----------



## Dina (Jan 17, 2006)

Mmmm...I love chorizo.  Chorizo contains lots of spices similar to the ones used to spice up the ground pork, beef and chicken fillings for tamales.  We live so close to the border of Mexico that people down here have almost perfected the Mexican delicacy of chorizo.  It can be cooked in many different ways:  with eggs for breakfast, with cheese wrapped in corn tortillas, meatloaf, tamales, bean soups/dishes, etc, etc.  Here's the website for more info about it's contents:  http://chorizosanmanuel.com/


----------



## Shunka (Jan 17, 2006)

Allen, I always add diced, cooked potatoes to the chorizo and eggs. Then I put shredded cheese (your choice) on top and roll up in a tortilla for a good meal on the run.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 18, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Someone mentioned frying up some Chorizo with potatoes and using that for a filling. I also liked the idea about frying Chorizo and adding eggs for breakfast burritoes. I may combine both ideas here soon and give it a whirl.


 
My nephew in law told me to do this. This is how they do their breakfast with warm tortillas and hot sauce.


----------

